# Main > Technical Support and Notices >  i dont think my private msg's are getting through

## rpglandmaps

ok so i click reply and hit send and all seems fine, but nothing in sent box .. is this the norm ?

----------


## rpglandmaps

Close this its working  :Smile:

----------

